# A little warning to those matriculating their vehicles without tax



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

We are in the process of matriculating our rather elderly Kangoo car which we drove to Portugal. We have found lots of helpful advice and were rather enjoying running up and down the Algarve to various offices and practising our terrible Portugese on very helpful officials and thought we were doing rather well, until disaster struck! I had my car converted to autogas by a certified installer in England but had forgotten to get the registration document changed to reflect this. The IPO test centre quite rightly pointed out that although we had the bit of paper form the installer it wasn't on the registration certificate so how could eh be sure the installer was approved? We had to go back to the DVLA and that has taken TWO of our precious six months, ten phone calls and a lot of Argy Bargy. So, peeps, if you are coming to Portugal and have any modifications to your car, sort it out with the DVLA before you come. We are now racing against time!


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

I don't think there is a time limit with all of this. Once you start just keep going until you reach your goal.
We were matriculating a van .....It passed the test apart from one thing which was the chassis number. The first 3 digits should have read 002 but on the reg docs stated 000 so we failed and sent off to DVLA to change the chassis no which they did and accordingly the COC and it passed. The whole proccess took about 8 months but we have Portuguese plates. The only thing that I didn't know was that once you start the procedure from customs you have to pay road tax on the birthday and I was fined 20 euro for this although the road tax was only 31 euro. I have paid road tax today on my Merc E320 which was a whopping 761.44 euro ....... That does hurt!!!!!!!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As Jerry said you must start the process within 6 months but providing you've started with Customs and have the acknowledgement for that your ok, but the warning of making sure the car matches DVLA documents spot on


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Jerry

I can sympathise as I got hit for E774 or so last year. 

The good news is I've joined the ACP classicos and they tell me they can write a letter to make the car a vehicle of historical interest and it then becomes tax exempt. 

I'm waiting for the letter to arrive now but of course, how long it'll take is a very different matter. LOL!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Probably just after you've paid this years IUC


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've got a few months yet so hope it'll arrive in time. 

The only bad news is I can't get it converted to GPL as the rules are it has to run on it's original fuel system but as I don't use it much it's no big deal I guess.


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

What a load of Bxxxocks we have to go through. I will try to do everything I can online in future. My Portuguese accountant changes the security codes when he does my IRS returns but this last time didn't change them back so I could not get online .... Pillock!!!!!!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's hardly difficult going to Financas pay counter to pay IUC you only need your car registration document and more difficult navigating your way through web site to get payment reference details you need to pay online, there's supposedly a new tutorial on site but I can't get it to work

It should be *you that changes passwords* when he's finished if he or anyone unscrupulous in his office knows them they still have access to your Tax account.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Ok, got it working this morning you need to enter your NIF & password to access, no different to instructions I have but pretty pictures to follow which makes it a bit easier, which you can save


----------

